# Child proofing a balcony / terrace



## mrbucko (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm looking at potentially renting a lovely penthouse apartment which has four balconies / terraces, the largest of which I'd like to child proof as I have a couple of kids (age 1 and 4) and we'd like for them to be able to safely play outside unsupervised.

Does anyone have any experience of doing this?

As far as I can ascertain, there are two options:

1) Install netting / mesh (no good for roofless spaces)
2) Install additional taller fencing

Is there anything else I can do? And does anyone have any suggestions for companies that sell such items and/or can do this for me?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
My advice is don't rely on the strength and integrity of any existing railings and never let kids play on balconies unsupervised.
There have been instances of kids moving furniture to edges of balconies to look over the top and then falling over.
When we visit friends with balconies - we always ensure our son keeps away from the railings.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Reed fencing maybe? Something like this but taller https://origininteriors.org/2012/02/06/renovation-quick-balcony-screen/ or this https://www.amazon.com/Gardman-USA-Bamboo-Fencing-R637/dp/B0000506FN
Possibly, there could be something more robust if you google. Primarily meant for privacy/ screening, not safety

I agree with Steve - supervise the children esp. as they are just 1 and 4. We do not have confidence in our 6 year old to not get curious enough


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Someone on the balcony up one floor and to the left had that when we lived in the Marina residences. 

Always looked a bit ratty though. One other apartment put Perspex panelling on the sides - I am guessing Nakheel world by let him do the front as it spoils the look of the building to have a cheap looking greenhouse instead of a balcony.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't even leave my dog unsupervised on my balcony after I found him happily perched on the wall looking at the world below from the second floor!!!


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Some buildings won't let you put anything against the balcony this includes the bamboo or the netting. Emaar are very strict on this and issue warnings and then fines. I wouldn't ever leave them unsupervised on a balcony.


----------



## mrbucko (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks all.

I was assuming there would be a discrete, 100% safe solution to this given the millions of people worldwide who'd benefit from it.

Perhaps I should just invent something and make my fortune... 

Thanks again.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

mrbucko said:


> I was assuming there would be a discrete, 100% safe solution to this given the millions of people worldwide who'd benefit from it.


There is - not letting your kids on the balcony and locking the doors


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> There is - not letting your kids on the balcony and locking the doors


Agreed - and don't forget, for 6 months of the year they would fry out there in less than 10 minutes!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
This sad and all too common story is why I would not let unaccompanied kids play on a balcony in the UAE.

Boy, 4, is latest child to fall to death in Sharjah | The National
Cheers
Steve


----------

